# FI-Schalter im Schaltschrank keine Pflicht?



## lantis22 (11 Juli 2009)

Hallo, ich habe von einem Kollegen gehört, das ein FI-Schutzschalter in einem vor unbefugten geschützten Schaltschrank nicht erforderlich ist wenn dort eine Steckdose intern verbaut ist und im dazugehörigen Schaltplan "Steckdose für Modem" steht. 

Ist das richtig und wie heißt die VDE Vorschrift? Wo kann ich sie finden?

Danke schonmal.


----------



## IBFS (11 Juli 2009)

lantis22 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe von einem Kollegen gehört, das ein FI-Schutzschalter in einem vor unbefugten geschützten Schaltschrank
> nicht erforderlich ist wenn dort eine Steckdose intern verbaut ist und im dazugehörigen Schaltplan "Steckdose für Modem" steht.


 
Bezieht sich die Frage auf 
1. Schaltschränke für Maschinen und Anlagen 
oder
2. Schaltschränke für die Gebäudeinstallation

das ist m.E. ein himmelweiter Unterschied.

zu 1.
In Maschinen sind - soweit ich weiß - nirgends FI-Schutzschalter 
eingebaut. Auch externe - von außen zugängliche - Steckdosen sind
idR mit B6 oder B10 Amp abgesichert. Diese sind ja nur für Geräte wie
Rechner und IBN-Laptop usw. (Dum nur, wenn da mal jemand einen
Saugeranschließt - dann ist der Sicherungsautomat sofort draußen)

zu2. 
am Anschlusspunkt der Maschinen an die Hallenversorgung sind 
meißtens 300mA RCD (FI-Schutzschalter) eingebaut und danach
irgendeine Cxx Sicherung.

Leider sind Maschinen mit diversen Antrieben etwas bösartig und
schiessen den FI ab. Dann muß ma sich schaltungstechnich überlegen,
wie man den Fehlerstrom in den Griff bekommt.

Gruß


----------



## lantis22 (11 Juli 2009)

Hallo,

Der Schaltschrank befindet sich in einem abgeschlossenem Heizungskeller, in den nur Personen kommen die die Heizungsanlage warten, reparieren etc. Es wird mit diesem Schaltschrank die Heizungs und - Warmwasserbereitung realisiert.

Die erwähnte Steckdose ist im Schaltschrank verbaut. (Sarel-Metall-Gehäuse). Im Schaltplan ist diese Steckdose nicht als "Service-Steckdose" angegeben sondern als "Steckdose für Modem".


----------



## nade (12 Juli 2009)

Also ersteinmal dürften bis auf die Steckdose wohl nur festangeschlossene geräte da sein. Also zulässig. die Servicesteckdose, wenn auch für "Modem" gillt quasie als fest zugewiesener Steckkontakt, wobei eben spätestens dann die Verlängerungstrommel glaub nach BGV einen FI aufweisen muß.
Wenn intern, dann verwende doch einen FI LS und ruhe ist. Modems haben meist nur einen Europstecker, also keinen PE, also extrem Unwarscheinlich das die den FI Rausfeuern können. Und wenn, wäre dies mit einem normalen LS Automaten auch passiert.
Zum FI, ist eine 0100. Weiß aber die genaue nicht auswendig.


----------



## Homer79 (12 Juli 2009)

> Zum FI, ist eine 0100. Weiß aber die genaue nicht auswendig.Gestern 12:50



0100 teil 410...


----------



## nade (12 Juli 2009)

Danke Homer, wußt was mit 400 aber nimmer genau welche. Nachschlagen wollt ich aber auch nicht.


----------



## lantis22 (13 Juli 2009)

Vielen Dank ihr 2 .


----------



## kev19 (18 Juli 2009)

Ehm Bau doch einfach einen LS B16 Automaten rein und hinter diesen baust du den FI und von dem aus auf die Steckdose so haste das als einzelnen Strmkreis und ist nach VDE Norm auch einzeln abschaltbar! 

Service Steckdose oder Modemsteckdose ..... es gibt immer dumme leute die an die Steckdose dranngehen und was anderes anschließen... (zb Staubsauger ^^) nee aber was möchtest du der BGV sagen wenn da jemand ums leben gekommen ist ? .....

Gruß Kev


----------



## OB21 (21 Juli 2009)

Hallo,

lt. VDE 0100-410, Fassung 06/2007 ist ein zusätzlicher Schutz für 
Steckdosenstromkreise durch FI-Schutzeinrichtungen nur im 
Laienbereich (Fachfremde) sowie Außenbereiche verbindlich vorgeschrieben.

Da im o.g. Fall die Steckdose im Schaltschrank eingebaut, sowie der Schaltschrank abgeschlossen ist, muß meiner Meinung nach kein FI vorhanden sein.

Gruß


----------



## nade (21 Juli 2009)

Nun ja, es wird ebenso zu fest Zugewiesenen Steckkontakten kein FI gefordert, nur ist eben für "Baubetriebliche" Unternhemen mindestens ein Fi in ihrer Leitung/Mehrfachsteckdose wiederrum durch mein die BG verordnet worden...
Also Modem quasie Festanschluss... (Wie auch immer bei Steckernetzteil) und die Wartungssteckdose über FI LS. Da Schaltschranktüren nicht NUR von elektroteschnisch unterwiesenen Fachkräften.... geöffnet werden, müßte miener Meinung nach doch ein FI rein. Ist kein Fehler auf er Leitung, dann ist davon keine Gefahr zu befürchten.
Ein PG/Laptop hat eh nach BGV 3A spätestens Halbjährlich geprüft zu werden, und eben auch Leuchten und andere Geräte, die Gewerblich genutzt werden.
Des weiteren sollten auch diese Fachkräfte wissen nicht in den Gefahernbereich mit 230V ohne Trenntrafo zu gehen.....
Daher ebensowenig eine Gefahr das der FI auslöst.

Also sicher ist Sicher, FI rein und Fertig. oder eben das Modem Festanschluss, bzw Blockiertes Steckernetzteil, das es nciht so einfach auszubauen ist.


----------



## element. (31 Juli 2009)

IBFS schrieb:


> Bezieht sich die Frage auf
> zu 1.
> In Maschinen sind - soweit ich weiß - nirgends FI-Schutzschalter
> eingebaut. Auch externe -* von außen zugängliche - Steckdosen *sind
> ...


 
dazu Zitat aus einer "de" von 2007:
Nach der neuen DIN VDE 0100-410, die am 01.06.2007 erschien, müssen alle Steckdosenstromkreise bis 20A, die für die Benutzung durch Laien oder zur allgemenen Verwendung vorgesehen sind , mit einem FI/RCD <=30mA geschützt werden. 
Ausnahme: Steckdosen für bestimmte Verbraucher (Kühlschrank...), dies müssen dann aber entsprechend gekennzeichent werden"

Meiner Meinung nach fallen von außen zugängliche Steckdosen darunter, weil hier jeder dahergelaufene irgendetwas anstecken kann. Die Kennzeichnung ist schnell mal entfernt, dann lieber den FI setzen...


----------



## IBFS (31 Juli 2009)

element. schrieb:


> dazu Zitat aus einer "de" von 2007:
> Nach der neuen DIN VDE 0100-410, die am 01.06.2007 erschien, müssen alle Steckdosenstromkreise bis 20A, die für die Benutzung durch Laien oder zur allgemenen Verwendung vorgesehen sind , mit einem FI/RCD <=30mA geschützt werden.
> Ausnahme: Steckdosen für bestimmte Verbraucher (Kühlschrank...), dies müssen dann aber entsprechend gekennzeichent werden"
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach fallen von außen zugängliche Steckdosen darunter, weil hier jeder dahergelaufene irgendetwas anstecken kann. Die Kennzeichnung ist schnell mal entfernt, dann lieber den FI setzen...


 
...danke für Ausführungen - so wie es klingt ist das KEINE KANN-Bestimmung.
So gesehen muß mal mit meinen Endkunden und Eplanern reden.
Die werden das schlicht nicht kennen.

Gruß

IBFS


----------



## happy.at (14 November 2013)

hallo!
Wie wird das im Maschinenbau gehandhabt?
Ich habe an einer Steckdose (Starkstrom 32A) den Hinweis gelesen:
Nicht für handhaltende 
Elektrogeräte geeignet!
KEINE FI-SCHUTZSCHALTUNG!

Ist das in Ordnung wenn ich in einer Maschine (Anlage) eine Steckdose ohne FI einbaue?
In welche einer NORM ist dies zu erlesen?
Muss ich in der Anlagendokumentation noch einen zusätzlichen einen Vermerk setzen?


----------



## Larzerus (14 November 2013)

happy.at schrieb:


> Ist das in Ordnung wenn ich in einer Maschine (Anlage) eine Steckdose ohne FI einbaue?
> In welche einer NORM ist dies zu erlesen?



*NEIN 
*jede Steckdose die einer nicht Elektrofachkraft zugänglich ist muss einen Fehlerstromschutzschalter besitzen.

VDE 0100-530 
Errichten von Niederspannungsanlagen
Auswahl und Errichtung von Betriebsmitteln, Schalt und Steuergeräten
VDE 0100-482 
Brandschutz bei besonderen Risiken und Gefahren


----------



## happy.at (14 November 2013)

D.h. in einer Anlage, die nur durch Fachpersonal bedient werden darf ist es Pflicht die Steckdose durch einen FI abzusichern.


----------



## knabi (14 November 2013)

Larzerus schrieb:


> *NEIN
> *jede Steckdose die einer nicht Elektrofachkraft zugänglich ist muss einen Fehlerstromschutzschalter besitzen.



Auch das ist keinesfalls so pauschal geregelt, denn leider verkommt die VDE mehr und mehr zum "Gummiregelwerk", recht hat der, der den Text am meisten dehnen kann :-x:

Zitat:
er Schutz mit RCD ≤ 30 mAA​Ausnahme: Uberwachte Steckdosen.Dieses gilt z.B. fur Industriebetriebe, deren elektrische Anlagen und Betriebsmittelstandig uberwacht werden. Als standig uberwacht geltenelektrische Anlagen und Betriebsmittel, wenn sie von Elektro-Fachkraften inStand gehalten werden und durch messtechnische Masnahmen sichergestellt ist, dass dadurch Schaden rechtzeitg entdeckt und behoben werden konnen.​Ausnahme: Steckdosen fur bestimmte Verbrauchsmittel,z.B. Gefriertruhen, Heizung, EDV. In Fallen, bei denen die ausschliesliche Verwendung der Steckdose furbestimmte Betriebsmittel in Zweifel gezogen wird, wird empfohlen, entweder auf die Ausnahme zu verzichten oder das bestimmte Betriebsmittel fest​anzuschliesen.

Quelle: Siehe Anhang!


Es ist also keineswegs so, daß ein Laie nicht an eine Steckdose ohne FI darf , das kann in größeren Betrieben z.B. ganz anders gehandhabt werden, indem der Verantwortliche das ganze Werk als überwachten Bereich deklariert.
Nur, damit wir uns nicht falsch verstehen: Ich persönlich baue überall FI/LS-Kombis ein und fertig, weil ich keine Lust habe, später mal mit irgendeinem Richter die VDE durchzudiskutieren wegen eines 20 Euro-Teils.
Aber es gibt eben Ausnahmen...


Gruß

Holger


----------



## rogseut (6 Dezember 2013)

Verstehe diese Diskussionen immer nicht. Es werden Maschinen mit den tollsten Sicherheitssensoren ausgestattet für tausende von € und
beim einfachen RCD für 30€ da macht man auf kosten der Sicherheit abstriche. tzzzz

Meine Meinung hier zu 2pol. separater FI/LS  B16A/0,03 und die Welt ist in Ordnung und im Falle des Falles braucht ihr euch auch keiner ein schlechtes gewissen machen.


----------



## Klopfer (7 Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

vielleicht an der Stelle ein Einwurf von der "anderen" Seite. Nachdem einer meiner Kunden einen Stromunfall an einer außenliegenden Steckdose an einer Maschine hatte, empfehle ich grundsätzlich, unabhängig der VDE-Richtlinien, den FI für allgemein zugänglich Steckdosen an Maschinen. Die Kosten für einen solchen FI sind minimal und der Aufwand der Nachrüstung eher überschaubar, sofern der Schaltschrank halbwegs anständig dimensioniert ist.

Passiert war in dem konkreten Fall ein Unfall an einem ortsveränderlichen Betriebsmittel. Dass das Betriebsmittel in einem schlechten Zustand war und in der Vergangenheit auch schon mal geflickt (ich sage absichtlich nicht Instandgesetzt) worden war, spielte nach dem Unfall eine eher untergeordnete Rolle. Ein RCD hätte den Unfall vermieden.

Zum Glück passiert relativ wenig, da der Personenschutz bei konsequent durchgehender Schutzleiterverbindung meist durch die Sicherung quasi mit realisiert wird. Aber eine Sicherung ist eben nur ein Leitungsschutz!

Die VDE 0100-410:2007 regelt eben nur die Anforderungen an Niederspannungsverteilungen und verweist darauf, dass es bei Maschinen anders sein kann. In VDE 0113-1:2007 steht dann eine tolle Anmerkung in 15.1: "_ANMERKUNG 2 Stromkreise für Steckdosen können mit Fehlerstrom-Schutzeinrichtungen (RCDs) ausgerüstet __werden." _

Daher bleibt es eine nachdrückliche Empfehlung. Die schlussendliche Entscheidung und somit Verantwortung liegt beim Betreiber der Maschinen. Das Gleiche gilt im Grunde genommen auch für alle anderen Steckdosen in seinem Betrieb!

Gruß

Klopfer


----------



## Tigerente1974 (7 Dezember 2013)

Klopfer schrieb:


> Passiert war in dem konkreten Fall ein Unfall an einem ortsveränderlichen Betriebsmittel. Dass das Betriebsmittel in einem schlechten Zustand war und in der Vergangenheit auch schon mal geflickt (ich sage absichtlich nicht Instandgesetzt) worden war, spielte nach dem Unfall eine eher untergeordnete Rolle. Ein RCD hätte den Unfall vermieden.



Interessante Ansicht...
Bei einem Unfall mit entsprechenden Folgen wird die BG ganz sicher nach den Protokollen für die Prüfungen nach BGV A3 fragen.

Und die Einstellung, dass stümperhaft geflickte Leitungen kein Problem darstellen solange der Maschinenbauer RCDs vor seine Steckdosen hängt, muss man auch nicht teilen.
Ich war über 10 Jahre als Betriebselektriker "auf der anderen Seite". Da galt IMMER der Leitsatz: "Es gibt keine geflickten Leitungen!".


----------



## Klopfer (7 Dezember 2013)

Tigerente1974 schrieb:


> Und die Einstellung, dass stümperhaft geflickte Leitungen kein Problem darstellen solange der Maschinenbauer RCDs vor seine Steckdosen hängt, muss man auch nicht teilen.
> Ich war über 10 Jahre als Betriebselektriker "auf der anderen Seite". Da galt IMMER der Leitsatz: "Es gibt keine geflickten Leitungen!".



Hallo Tigerente1974,

da habe ich mich wohl etwas unscharf ausgedrückt. Natürlich sollen die RCD auch bei Maschinensteckdosen keinen Freibrief darstellen, die regelmäßigen Prüfungen der Betriebsmittel zu vernachlässigen. Natürlich ist es Mist einfach mal zu flicken statt fachgerecht instand zu setzen.

Aber die Welt ist leider bunt und es passiert vieles. Letztendlich ist es doch nur der Versuch, eine gefährliche Situation durch Kontrolle zu vermeiden. Wenn ich dabei die Wirksamkeit der Kontrolle von der menschlichen Natur unabhängig machen kann, so ist das umso besser. Natürlich müssen auch RCD Einrichtungen regelmäßig getestet werden! Aber die Prüfung von Betriebsmitteln zum Einen, und deren fachgerechte Instandsetzung zwischen zwei Prüfungen zum Anderen, ist eben eine rein organisatorische Maßnahme.

Wenn das in Deinem Betrieb vorbildlich funktioniert, dann ist das super! Dann sind wir auch genau in dem Bereich auf den die 0100-410 abzielt, nämlich der "überwachten Steckdose" an die eben nur Arbeitsmittel angeschlossen werden, die im Gegensatz zum Privathaushalt, einer regelmäßigen Kontrolle unterliegen.

Meine Erfahrungen sind eben leider anderer Natur, so dass ich versuche den Faktor Mensch wenn es um Sicherheit geht zu vermeiden. 

Gruß

Klopfer


----------



## Tigerente1974 (7 Dezember 2013)

Hallo Klopfer,

Deine Formulierung war vielleicht tatsächlich etwas unglücklich.
Die Argumente in Deinem letzten Beitrag dafür umso besser.
Ich will mich auch nicht aufspielen. Wer frei von Schuld ist, der werfe den ersten Stein...


----------



## Onkel Hotte (18 November 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich will einen Schaltschrank für eine Feuergefährdete Betriebsstätte bauen. Also RCD 300 mA ist für mich Pflicht. Ich werwarte einen Betriebsstrom von ca. 100 A. Muss der gesamte Schrank über den RDC laufen, oder reicht es wenn ich nach den Sammelschienen mehrere RCDS einbauen. Wäre für mich deutlich einfacher, da auch zwei Frequenzumrichter in den Schrank sollen und dann kann es teuer.
Besten Dank


----------



## nade (18 November 2017)

Onkel Hotte schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich will einen Schaltschrank für eine Feuergefährdete Betriebsstätte bauen. Also RCD 300 mA ist für mich Pflicht. Ich werwarte einen Betriebsstrom von ca. 100 A. Muss der gesamte Schrank über den RDC laufen, oder reicht es wenn ich nach den Sammelschienen mehrere RCDS einbauen. Wäre für mich deutlich einfacher, da auch zwei Frequenzumrichter in den Schrank sollen und dann kann es teuer.
> Besten Dank


Korrekt. Die Strpmkreise können über Einzel FI gehen. Beachte nur dass für 1phasen Stromkreise die "neuen" Brandschutzschalter rein müssen. Also wenn 3phasen Beleuchtungsanlage mit dazu kommt, sind zwar 3×1pasen Leuchten, aber da reicht dann ein 4pol FI.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Astranase (1 Dezember 2017)

lantis22 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe von einem Kollegen gehört, das ein FI-Schutzschalter in einem vor unbefugten geschützten Schaltschrank nicht erforderlich ist wenn dort eine Steckdose intern verbaut ist und im dazugehörigen Schaltplan "Steckdose für Modem" steht.
> 
> Ist das richtig und wie heißt die VDE Vorschrift? Wo kann ich sie finden?
> 
> Danke schonmal.


Das WAR mal so, IST aber jetzt nicht mehr oder WIRD demnächst geändert. Hab's gerade irgendwo gelesen. Könnte in der "Schaltschrankbau" gewesen sein.


Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Onkel Hotte (1 Dezember 2017)

Du brauchst bei einer Steckdose die einem Betriebsmittel fest zugeordnet ist keinen FI. Du must aber die Abschltbedingungen einhalten. Sprich nachweisen, das bei einem Kurzschluss in 0,2 Sekunden der Automat auslöst, Schleifenwiederstand / Auslösestrom Automat... und die Netzform ist zu beachten. Im TT netz musst du immer einen FI verwenden. Weiterhin musst du sicherstellen das dort kein anderes Gerät eingesteckt wird. Ich würde für so etwas immer einen 30 mA FI nehem, denn sind wir mal ehrlich. In welchem Schlatschrank wird die Steckdose nicht auch mal für etwas anderes gebraucht.


----------



## MSB (1 Dezember 2017)

Onkel Hotte schrieb:


> Sprich nachweisen, das bei einem Kurzschluss in 0,2 Sekunden der Automat auslöst, Schleifenwiederstand / Auslösestrom Automat...


Bis dahin 100% Zustimmung ... wobei sich das ganze bei TT mit RCD dann zu 0,07s reduziert, bei TT mit Überstromschutzeinrichtung sind es ebenfalls 0,2s.



> und die Netzform ist zu beachten. Im TT netz musst du immer einen FI verwenden.


Richtig ist zwar, dass in einem TT-Netz sehr eingeschränkt bei realistischen Schleifenwiederständen, die obige Abschaltbedinung nur mit Sicherungen einzuhalten ist , aber falls dass der Fall ist, kann auch im TT-Netz der FI entfallen, hierbei besteht jetzt kein Unterschied nur alleine wg. der förmlich festgelegten Netzform.


Bei allem was im Schaltschrank 230V benötigt (vorm Trafo / Hauptschalter) (typischerweise Steckdosen/Beleuchtung), haben wir normalerweise mit B6A vorgesichert, i.d.R. auch mit einem vorgeschalteten 30mA FI, dass schließt die meisten üblichen Fehlverwendungen schon alleine dadurch aus.


----------

